# MAC NW45 ladies and Bobbi Brown foundations!



## j4lyphe (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey ladies I was wondering if any of you NW45 ladies have found any foundation and/or powder matches in Bobbi Brown products.  I have been unsuccessful with MAC's Pro Longwear foundation and I'm kinda over Studio Fix fluid and powder and so I wanted to try something new. Let me know!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm NW45 in most MAC foundations and I wear Walnut (8) in the Oil-Free Even Finish Liquid that has now been replaced by Natural Finish Long Lasting Foundation.  I haven't been matched in the new formula yet, I assume it's the same.  I love the Oil-Free, like LOVE it.  Its my go-to liquid.  I also like my NARS Oil-Free (which has also been replaced by Sheer Matte), but I think I like the Bobbi more.  I only hope the new foundation is as good as the Oil-Free.  Anyway.  I am also Warm Walnut (7.5) in the Oil-Free Even Finish Compact, which I did not like.  I prefer Studio Tech, although the Bobbi product is more like the MAC Mineralize Foundation SPF in texture and finnish, but the Bobbi is heavier in feel and coverage.  Maybe cream products tend to run darker in general, because I am NC50 in Studio Tech and the Mineralize Foundation SPF.  HTH.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 11, 2010)

Have you tried any of the MUFE foundations... Check those if BB doesn't work out.


----------



## j4lyphe (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey I've tried MUFE foundation- I have the Matte Velvet + in #80 and it is too dark for me ( I wish MUFE made a colour in between #75 and #80- that would have been my perfect colour). Plus it oxidizes red on my oily skin. I fell for the "Oh it looks so good in the store" trick, which it did- it wasn't until I started taking pics of it hours later I realized that it oxidizes red and looks too made up for my liking. But since its been so long since I bought it, I can't return it. Same thing for the colouring in the HD formulation. I am between the #178 (perfect for the middle of my face) and #180 (perfect for the peripherals of my face but otherwise too dark). The HD has absolutely NO oil control which is why I bought the Matte Velvet + in the first place. I love the matte finish but hate the full coverage look of it because it looks too overdone for normal daily wear especially since it is too dark for me.
  	I was matched in Bobbi Brown to Almond 7.0 in the Natural finish foundation and I must say that I like the finish on this a lot. It doesn't feel like I have anything on and most importantly it looks natural- perfect for daily wear if I choose to do so. I guess since I don't wear foundation everyday I don't like the feeling/look of full coverage foundation. Light to medium coverage is good enough for me I think. The only thing though is that it doesn't stay matte looking for too long but all you have to do is blot with a paper towel and ure good to go with minimal transfer (Hallelujah cuz the MUFE transfers a lot on me). I guess I would give the matte look up for a good colour match. They also recommended the Sheer Pressed powder in Basic brown for me since the sheer formulation is geared more towards oil control. I was also matched in the Stick foundation to Almond 7.0 as well which I might also get (even though they said this one gives more of a dewy finish) to use for travel purposes and to also use as a concealer. 
  	Hope this helps other girls who don't really match MAC Studio fix fluid foundation in NW45 or NW47! (SFF broke me out on my chin after wearing it for a week straight)


----------



## urbanD0LL (Nov 21, 2010)

i'm nw45 when my skin feels like it  .  but when i buy bobbi brown i think i'd have to go with warm almond 6.5 . you could be  a 7 almond . me too i'm between MUFE mat velvet + #75 and #80 . my problems are that to get the perfect shade i always have to mix two foundations and my neck is darker than my face  but my face is the same color as my chest , so i 'm always unsure  if i should match my foundation to my neck or my chest but when i match it to my neck it doesn't look really cute . even with bobbi brown , the best would be a mix of  6.5 + 7 .


----------



## j4lyphe (Nov 22, 2010)

omg we must be twins! My chest is sooooo yellow, I always joke that it belongs to someone else. I was a competitive swimmer in high school and I didnt wear sunblock so the rest of my body would tan and my chest would remain yellow lol. The middle of my face is almost just as yellow as my chest but the peripheral is darker/more red toned. So the MUFE MV+ in #80 looks way too dark when you see my chest...I wish I was more uniform in my colouring lol


----------



## sss215 (Nov 22, 2010)

j4lyphe said:


> Hey I've tried MUFE foundation- I have the Matte Velvet + in #80 and it is too dark for me ( I wish MUFE made a colour in between #75 and #80- that would have been my perfect colour). Plus it oxidizes red on my oily skin. I fell for the "Oh it looks so good in the store" trick, which it did- it wasn't until I started taking pics of it hours later I realized that it oxidizes red and looks too made up for my liking. But since its been so long since I bought it, I can't return it. Same thing for the colouring in the HD formulation. I am between the #178 (perfect for the middle of my face) and #180 (perfect for the peripherals of my face but otherwise too dark). The HD has absolutely NO oil control which is why I bought the Matte Velvet + in the first place. I love the matte finish but hate the full coverage look of it because it looks too overdone for normal daily wear especially since it is too dark for me.
> I was matched in Bobbi Brown to Almond 7.0 in the Natural finish foundation and I must say that I like the finish on this a lot. It doesn't feel like I have anything on and most importantly it looks natural- perfect for daily wear if I choose to do so. I guess since I don't wear foundation everyday I don't like the feeling/look of full coverage foundation. Light to medium coverage is good enough for me I think. The only thing though is that it doesn't stay matte looking for too long but all you have to do is blot with a paper towel and ure good to go with minimal transfer (Hallelujah cuz the MUFE transfers a lot on me). I guess I would give the matte look up for a good colour match. They also recommended the Sheer Pressed powder in Basic brown for me since the sheer formulation is geared more towards oil control. I was also matched in the Stick foundation to Almond 7.0 as well which I might also get (even though they said this one gives more of a dewy finish) to use for travel purposes and to also use as a concealer.
> Hope this helps other girls who don't really match MAC Studio fix fluid foundation in NW45 or NW47! (SFF broke me out on my chin after wearing it for a week straight)



 	same issues.  i will have to check bobbi brown out, based on your review.  thanks for the info!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 22, 2010)

Me three!  I always hear people rave about the MUFE foundations, but I am in between shades in their HD line, and that foundation is to expensive to be playing mad-scientist with every morning.  It's so odd because I can usually find a dead on match in just about any line with a deep enough range of shades.  To *j4lyphe: I'm glad to hear you like the Bobbi.  I didn't realize you were looking for a matte finish though.  If I were you I would skip the Bobbi Pressed Powder and just use blot sheets and the MAC Blotting Powder Pressed for a matte finish.  If you really want a matte finish foundation try NARS Sheer Matte.  *


j4lyphe said:


> same issues.  i will have to check bobbi brown out, based on your review.  thanks for the info!


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 22, 2010)

me four ! my chest the center of my face and chest are soo yellow! i have the same problem with MUFE i refuse to mix ish, cuz I can usually find a match, bobbi brown broke me out, soooooo I guess Nars is next idk what color to get or to go with the Sheer glow or matte! I ususally use NC 50 in SFF and NW 43 in SF to balance everything out


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 23, 2010)

da_hood_model said:


> me four ! my chest the center of my face and chest are soo yellow! i have the same problem with MUFE i refuse to mix ish, cuz I can usually find a match, bobbi brown broke me out, soooooo I guess Nars is next idk what color to get or to go with the Sheer glow or matte! I ususally use NC 50 in SFF and NW 43 in SF to balance everything out



 	Yes try the NARS!  I love their Oil-Free foundation, which has since become the Sheer Matte.  I'm Benares in the Oil-Free, but I think the new shade range runs slightly dark, so I might be New Guinea in the Sheer Matte, but I'm not sure because I haven't been matched.  So you might want to try New Orleans.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Nov 23, 2010)

lol at everybody having the same issue . but yes yes try the Nars  ! i  got sheer matte and went and got sheer glow just for the heck of it , just because i knew it was gonna be some good stuff . i got new orleans in sheer matte and new guinea in sheer glow , it's a tad bit lighter than i'd like it to be but i found new orleans to dark


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 23, 2010)

urbanD0LL said:


> lol at everybody having the same issue . but yes yes try the Nars  ! i  got sheer matte and went and got sheer glow just for the heck of it , just because i knew it was gonna be some good stuff . i got new orleans in sheer matte and new guinea in sheer glow , it's a tad bit lighter than i'd like it to be but i found new orleans to dark


 
  	Sometimes I wonder who the MUFE foundations _*are*_ matching if so many of us can't find a match, lol.  When I pass by the CG Queen Collection Cream Foundations I wonder the same thing...  there are all of these pretty shades of brown that don't look like skin tones I've ever seen on an actual human.  It's like a box of crayons, but is anyone really Burnt Sienna or Brown?


----------



## j4lyphe (Nov 24, 2010)

da_hood_model said:


> Yes try the NARS!  I love their Oil-Free foundation, which has since become the Sheer Matte.  I'm Benares in the Oil-Free, but I think the new shade range runs slightly dark, so I might be New Guinea in the Sheer Matte, but I'm not sure because I haven't been matched.  So you might want to try New Orleans.


	I got colour matched in the Sheer matte with Benares and that oxidizes red on me. I'd rather have something oxidize orange than red on me- red just makes me look burnt lol. Maybe the next time I go back to Orlando I'll pop into Nordstrom and let them match me again. But I think I feel pretty good about the BB Natural finish foundation. Will get it soon.


----------



## j4lyphe (Dec 8, 2010)

I LOVE my BB Natural finish foundie in Almond 7.0! It's a great everyday foundie for anyone who doesn't need a ton of coverage- just enough to even out the skin. I wouldn't suggest this foundie to ppl who have a ton of acne and/or scarring. This foundie is too light in coverage for that. But for me I have relatively good skin and so it is good enough for me to slap on and go
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It feels like nothing on my skin and best of all it is sooo natural looking that my bf can't tell if I'm wearing any foundation! If I need a touch more coverage I'll add a drop of my MAC Studio fix fluid in NW45. 
  	Now if I'm going say clubbing and want a more full-on polished look then I'll just use my SFF. 
  	I've also realized that all this time I have been applying my SFF the WRONG way all along and that is why it always looked sooo cakey and too full-on for me. I had been using 2 pumps and using my foundation brush to slap on too much foundation at one time. After Youtubing several tutorials on SFF application, I've realized that with my particular skin I only need 1 pump MAX! 1 pump covers everything for me and gives me a naturally flawless look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just tap my foundation brush into the 1 pump of foundie on the back of my hand, then i tap the brush on a section of my face, then I blend. Then u keep doing that till you're done with ur face. It literally takes 2 mins. I'm so glad I found a way to work this foundie- thought it was another waste of money like my MUFE Matte Velvet + which I am now even willing to give away , its that bad LOL
  	I think that with my BB natural finish and my MAC SFF I've covered all my bases now (pun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## afulton (Jan 30, 2011)

I am a NW 45 in MAC and I wear Walnut #7 in Bobbi Brown cosmetics.


----------



## luvlydee (Feb 1, 2011)

j4lyphe said:


> omg we must be twins! My chest is sooooo yellow, I always joke that it belongs to someone else. I was a competitive swimmer in high school and I didnt wear sunblock so the rest of my body would tan and my chest would remain yellow lol. The middle of my face is almost just as yellow as my chest but the peripheral is darker/more red toned. So the MUFE MV+ in #80 looks way too dark when you see my chest...I wish I was more uniform in my colouring lol


  	I have the same issue with my chest and my cheeks being totally different than everything else. it's such a pain.  MA's have so much trouble matching my skintone and im slowly giving up.  I use c6 studio fix powder only because it doesnt look too much of a dramatic change.  nc45 is too orange for me and all the nw shades they try is too red.  I have yet to try bobbi brown foundation and i always wanted to but i'm not sure about the color selections.


----------



## Tina Boone (Nov 8, 2012)

HI BOBBI,MY NAME IS IS TINA,I'M 50 AND I'VE BEEN USING MAC FOR OVER 0 YEARS NW45 CREAMY,AND IT LOOKS REAL NICE,I NEVER USE NOTHING ELES BUT MAC. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Tina Boone (Nov 8, 2012)

HI BOBBI, MY NAME IS TINA,I'M 50 YEARS OLD AND HAVE BEEN USING NW45 FOR OVER 10 YEARS,I LOVE IT,I DON'T USE NOTHING ELES,IT DOES MY SKIN GOOD.GOOD LUCK.


----------

